
Folly: An open-source C++ library developed and used at Facebook - federicoponzi
https://github.com/facebook/folly
======
federicoponzi
An overview list on what it offers:
[https://github.com/facebook/folly/blob/master/folly/docs/Ove...](https://github.com/facebook/folly/blob/master/folly/docs/Overview.md)

